# Elite Dangerous



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Nobody else playing this ?
I used to spend hours on this when it came out years ago.
The official release is not till the end of the year but you can buy the beta version now for £50 :doublesho
I bit the bullet as its probably the only game im likely to play apart from COD.Even forked out over £600 on a PC build to play the game and its fantastic 

http://www.elitedangerous.com/


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Was in the Kickstarter - Waiting for game release though before playing.
May get a joystick as the 360 controller I have is "moderate" apparently.

Will be my 'next game' when it comes out  Looks epic


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

My boyfriend has this and is currently obsessed with it!
He wants to get a joystick to play this game, any recommendations?


----------



## AeroHot (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks a bit EVE'y...tried a couple of times but couldn't get into EVE...is/will this be better?


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Jenny19 said:


> My boyfriend has this and is currently obsessed with it!
> He wants to get a joystick to play this game, any recommendations?


I got this great price and really good quality.
Makes it a lot easier to play.

http://www.cclonline.com/product/12...rustmaster-T-flight-Hotas-X-Joystick/JOY0148/


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

AeroHot - Different game to Eve, more hands on - Still need to buy weapons / ships but no training etc.

Hotas X as advised by silverback is highly recommended as a cheap but good joystick.
(Very accurate stick)

The Saitek X55 is a *bit* more expensive but people rave about it (asides from build quality)

A lot of people have tried:
http://www.voiceattack.com/
£5 during beta  Means a joystick like the Hotas X has 'enough' buttons to prevent needing to use the keyboard during play.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Does that voice attack actually work? I can't see it understanding accents lol


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Omg that saitek x55 is £300!!! That's more than id pay for a computer!


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm definatly getting this, I've played all the elites and enjoyed them all.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not played it myself but the videos of people playing it with the latest Occulus Rift look great.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

> Omg that saitek x55 is £300!!! That's more than id pay for a computer!


Avoid the Saitek X52, I've had two fail for the same thing, the second after warranty expired and googling shows I'm not the only one.


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Jenny19 said:


> Does that voice attack actually work? I can't see it understanding accents lol


It learns your voice - Leave it learning for an hour - Definitely pick it up!
(Normal training is a lot less)
Scots using it without issue 

There is a little lag associated with it so for dropping out of supercruise for example, best with key, but stuff that can wait a second or so, VA seems excellent.

Note - Not used it, just read many forum posts


----------

